# Gerbils awaiting adoption in Leeds



## campnibble (Jul 20, 2009)

We have two pairs of gorgeous gerbils available for adoption as their previous owner is unable to care for them any longer.
Simon & Alvin must be adopted together as a male pair and Molly & Elle must be adopted together as a female pair.
All four gerbils are one and a half years old healthy, friendly and loads of fun!
Please visit Small animal rehoming and adoption service. Leeds West Yorkshire rabbit, guinea pig adoption and rehoming. for full details of all pets currently awaiting adoption.


----------

